# Online-Handel: Sperrung von Kunden mit hoher Retourenquote als probates Mittel



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Online-Handel: Sperrung von Kunden mit hoher Retourenquote als probates Mittel*

					Einer Umfrage unter deutschen Online-Shops zufolge, haben die wenigsten Händler ein Problem damit von zukünftigen Geschäftsbeziehungen mit Kunden abzusehen, sobald von diesen eine übermäßig hohe Anzahl an Retouren aufgelaufen ist.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Online-Handel: Sperrung von Kunden mit hoher Retourenquote als probates Mittel*


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. Dezember 2013)

Interessante Umfrage.

Ich kann es durchaus verstehen, dass die Mehrzahl der Shops, gerade bei eher geringem Umsatz, die Kunden ohne Vorwarnung ausschließt. 

Ich schätze mal, dass sich 98% der Kunden ganz normal verhalten und ihre Bestellungen nur gelegentlich zurücksenden. Aber wie immer gibt es schwarze Schafe, die den Service der Online-Shops boshaft ausnutzen. Dass solch ein Verhalten auch zum Bankrott eines Shops führen kann, bedenken die Wenigsten oder es ist ihnen egal.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Dezember 2013)

Wie definiert man denn eine "hohe Retourquote"?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (27. Dezember 2013)

1 für mich, 3 zurück, 2 für mich, 5 zurück


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Dezember 2013)

Teilweise ist das Problem aber Hausgemacht ( aber der Hanel muss es ja so anbieten ). Das wird halt von manchen Kunden extremst ausgenutzt, in jedem Bereich.


----------



## hanfi104 (27. Dezember 2013)

Meine Retouren sind, falsche Ware geliefert bekommen oder Kaputt. Alles nicht meine Schuld


----------



## Phobos001 (27. Dezember 2013)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Meine Retouren sind, falsche Ware geliefert bekommen oder Kaputt. Alles nicht meine Schuld



Kommt darauf an wie man "falsche Ware" definiert.
Wenn jemand unbedingt beim Kauf einer neuen Grafikkarte eine bestimmte Revision der GPU will, habe ich kein Verständnis für ständige Retouren.
Für ihn mag das einfach "falsche Ware" sein, der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt hier aber etwas anderes.

Für ein paar mögliche MHz mehr, werden Unmengen an Ressourcen verschwendet(Logistik,Verpackung,Arbeitszeit etc..), und das muss heutzutage wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Decrypter (27. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ein Kunde z.B. 5 Grafikkarten vom gleichen Modell, jedoch von unterschiedlichen Herstellern ordert und schickt daraufhin die 4 wieder zurück, die ihm einfach nicht gefallen, dann hat der Händler den Schaden. Passiert sowas öfters und ist es immer ähnlich gelagert, dann hat ein Rauswurf des Kunden ohne Vorwarnung meine vollste Zustimmung ! Denn wenn ich in Foren immer wieder lese, bestell doch bei Händler XY Fritzbox sowieso und wenn das Ergebnis nicht besser ist, dann schick sie einfach wieder zurück, dann könnte ich mich jedes mal über sowas aufregen. Denn wenn ich Online teure Waren bestelle, dann informiere ich mich vorher gründlichst über das in Frage kommende Modell, aber mißbrauche die Online Händler nicht dazu, mir kostenlos Testgeräte zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Anders sieht es natürlich aus, wenn die bestellte Ware z.B. einen optischen Mangel aufweist, wie Kratzer/Schramme oder was weggebrochen ist, obwohl es noch original verpackt war. In solchen Fällen wird auch kein Händler den Kunden sofort vor die Tür setzen, zumal dann die Retour ja berechtigt ist. Aber schamloses Ausnutzen des kostenlosen Rückgaberechtes ist Schmarotzertum und das sich die Händler gegen solche Kunden zur Wehr setzen, ist mehr als verständlich.


----------



## Ash1983 (27. Dezember 2013)

Ich find's gut, es trifft sicherlich die Richtigen.


----------



## Gadteman (28. Dezember 2013)

Das ist ein definitiv gutes probates Mittel "Retouremeister" außen vor zu lassen. Und das mit dem "selektieren" findet auch in anderen Bereichen statt und nicht nur bei PC-Komponenten. Ich würde es auch begrüßen, für Rücksendungen (bei nichtgefallen o.ä.) ein Rückporto zu verlangen bzw. den Rückversand vom Kunden selbst tragen zu lassen. Bei Reklamationen im Garantiefall oder defekt Anlieferung, RMA Fällen etc. wäre eine kostenlose Rücklieferung weiterhin zu begrüßen.

Aber das "aussperren" von Retoure Wiederholern klappt in sofern nur, solange nur beim selben Lieferanten bestellt wird.
Bei "verteilten" Bestellungen würde das evtl. nicht mehr ganz so auffallen und dank häufigem kostenlosen Versand oft
auch ein leichtes. Die Onlinehändler führen ja kein gemeinsames Register über ihre Kunden  Würde ja auch wieder etwas in Richtung Überwachung gehen.

Aber die freiwille Rückgabefrist ähnlich von Amazon wird zu oft schamlos ausgenutzt und finde es echt Unmöglich wenn damit u.a. in einem Forum darüber geredet wird, als wäre es das normalste der Welt. Sich 3 Geräte zu bestellen (z.B. Digitalkameras) zwischen denen man sich nicht entscheiden kann, ein paar Tage damit rumspielen und 2 nicht gefallende davon wieder zurückschicken... Super Sache... für den Testerkunden.


----------



## mds51 (28. Dezember 2013)

Also da müsste man aber auch selektieren.
Bei Kleidung z.B. weiß ich zwar im generellen meine Größen, es passiert aber auch dass die Artikel anders ausfallen.
Ich denke in dem Bereich wird auch so eine hohe Retour-Quote bleiben und bei der Sparte finde ich das noch ok.


----------



## mannefix (28. Dezember 2013)

Es wird aber auch viel Schwund verkauft. Da braucht sich keiner über Retouren zu wundern. Und die Werbung heute verspricht alles, was Sie nicht hält. Vom Kleingedrucktem mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## ЯoCaT (28. Dezember 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, ich find's super


----------



## Yellowbear (28. Dezember 2013)

U.a. wegen diesem Phänomen ist Amazon erst so erfolgreich geworden. Die nehmen ja so gut wie alles ohne Anstand zurück.
Inwiefern das finanziell tragbar ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (29. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde es absolut in Ordnung ,weil ich wirklich schon oft von Leuten gelesen habe die sich 5 verschiedene Grafikkarten bestellt haben ,und nachdem alle getestet wurden wurde die beste behalten und die anderen gingen zurück.
Allerdings hoffe ich ,dass die Händler das wirklich nur in extremfällen machen ,weil es kann ja nicht sein ,dass jemand der 2x oder so eine Grafikkarte Reklamiert direkt ausgeschlossen wird.


----------



## SaPass (29. Dezember 2013)

mds51 schrieb:


> Also da müsste man aber auch selektieren.
> Bei Kleidung z.B. weiß ich zwar im generellen meine Größen, es passiert aber auch dass die Artikel anders ausfallen.
> Ich denke in dem Bereich wird auch so eine hohe Retour-Quote bleiben und bei der Sparte finde ich das noch ok.


 Kleidung muss man anprobieren. Sie kann auch etwas anders aussehen als auf den Bildern, schlecht sitzen oder einfach nicht passen. Da kann ich eine hohe Retourenquote verstehen. In die Richtung Kleidung geht meiner Meinung auch Peripherie wie Maus und Tastatur. Wenn diese nicht gefallen, gehen sie zurück. Auch hier muss man mal ausprobieren, was jemandem zusagt. Natürlich kann man sich in diesem Fall auch in Geschäften umsehen, aber deren Sortiment ist meist recht klein, was die Peripherie für Zocker angeht. Ich habe auch jeweils drei Mäuse und drei Tastaturen bestellt, und wieder jeweils zwei retourniert.
Kein Verständnis habe ich für Personen, die sich gleich fünf Grafikkarten bestellen und sich die schönste aussuchen. Oder fünf Prozessoren einbauen, übertakten und den mit dem besten Ergebnis behalten. Hier kann ich es verstehen, wenn sie von den Shops gesperrt werden.


----------

